# To get a sexy *** girlfriend



## Higolo (Dec 10, 2006)

There's this girl I like (and supposedly she likes me too) at my local youth club, but I find it so difficult to talk to her let alone ask her out.

It would help if she wasn't so attractive, but I guess that's what made me like her in the first place (and that she's from the same country as me as well!) :stu 

I'll keep you posted :afr


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## Higolo (Dec 10, 2006)

I found out the girl already had a boyfriend, but what made it worse was that her boyfriend was in her company when I asked fall).

HUGE consolation that a taken girl was checking me out, though :kiss

......... here's hoping she finds him with another girl.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:lol devious, but good luck!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

lol what did the guy say


----------



## Higolo (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry for the resurrection of an old thread, but I've got updates:

It turns out the boy I saw with the girl was NOT her boyfriend, he was just "joking"! Anyway, the girl likes me too (it's official!), and wanted to meet me outside after the youth club finished.

Most of the (straight) guys fancy her.. but she fancies ME! :boogie

Oh, I never met her after it finished, I used the alternative exit :rain


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Man you're lucky!

Hope it goes well with her.


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

Good for you dude. Go get her!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Higolo! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: To get a sexy *** girlfriend*



Higolo said:


> Sorry for the resurrection of an old thread, but I've got updates:
> 
> It turns out the boy I saw with the girl was NOT her boyfriend, he was just "joking"! Anyway, the girl likes me too (it's official!), and wanted to meet me outside after the youth club finished.
> 
> ...


this reminds of a seinfield were jerry gets all upset when other guys assume jerry isn't elaines bf when they are together.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: re: To get a sexy *** girlfriend*



AdamCanada said:


> this reminds of a seinfield were jerry gets all upset when other guys assume jerry isn't elaines bf when they are together.


And with the gay Wig Master while they are sitting around drinking champagne *******. Great episode.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Mad props to you for even having the courage to ask her out!! You deserve a pat on the back!! good job! And look what happened when you push yourself!


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

Good job man! Keep us posted, and if you feel like it, post some pics!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I already snagged a sexy *** gf from SAS


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

so how's it going higgolo?


----------

